# Air Brake Antifreeze. Which one and how much?



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

i searched. found one thing that didnt help me whatsoever.
my air ride froze up today. what kind of airbrake antifreeze should i get? where to i get it? how much do i use, and where do i put it? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Same thing happened to me today...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (1.8jettie)*

add a couple oz's into your tank.
he it is called airbrake antifrezze "Safety brake"










_Modified by [email protected] at 3:07 PM 12-11-2009_


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

mine froze today to, only one fill valve, filling itself while driving, it was pretty sweet. other than being sloppy luckily it was still drivable. Got the antifreeze today though


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*FV-QR*

If I cant find any of that will just some sort of brake line anti-freeze work?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (1.8jettie)*

yes.


----------



## baggedhatch (May 23, 2009)

air brake antifreeze, air brake conditioner. i believe is the same stuff, i had a budy pick some up at a truck stop on one of his runs. i just put a half of a shot glass in the tank and it works great. now only if it would help with the damn viair check valve that freezes every morning.


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (baggedhatch)*

good sh*tt. thanks guys. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: (baggedhatch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *baggedhatch* »_ now only if it would help with the damn viair check valve that freezes every morning. 

hitting it with a wrench has been effective enough for me lol


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (blue bags)*


How is this? one capful enough? what do i do after i put it into the tank?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (sbuogr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sbuogr* »_
How is this? one capful enough? what do i do after i put it into the tank?

put fitting back on, pressurize the tank and continue on in life.


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
put fitting back on, pressurize the tank and continue on in life.









lol okay, a capful of that ish is enough? i'd say the cap is about 1//2 inch deep, maybe less.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (sbuogr)*

I pour in a lot maybe like 1/2" cup. I figure if a little is going to work a lot will never give me a problems. The stuff is cheap.


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I got heet gas line anti freeze.. Will that suffice?


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (1.8jettie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8jettie* »_I got heet gas line anti freeze.. Will that suffice?

Yea if you put it in your gas tank.


----------



## baggednbangin (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Mr. Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Appleton* »_
Yea if you put it in your gas tank.

LMAO!!!


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (baggednbangin)*

great thread. . i was wondering the same thing the other day. What and how much to add that is http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

mine froze up two times so far but its just the check valves. the car goes up and down fine but the compressors kick on and sound kinda weird. if the pressure is at 100 for example and they kick on it just stays at 100 when there running. this is a frozen check valve correct?


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (tomespo)*

my other question is how often should it be added? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: (got_vdub)*

Yes a couple ounces will do. I used to put a few drops in each airline before the valves. 
Yes frozen check valve if you can go up and down and build zero pressure. I would just tap the check valve with a screwdriver or something and it shold allow it to break free and work.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (JesseAirLiftCompany)*

Is there any way to actually prevent the frozen check valve? Antifreeze doesn't seem to be working for some reason. Tapping it with the screwdriver works, but it's annoying and seems to take a while sometimes.


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: (Retromini)*

Not really on the frozen check valve. Semi's never see this problem because they run engine driven compressors under the hood. So if it ever freezes on them it thaws by the time the compressor ever turns on. 
The only time I've ever noticed the unfreeze with out doing anything is if the compressor actually runs for a couple of minutes. Then shut the car off. The heat created by the pump and the compressed air will usually break it loose. 
NO other fixes I can think of. My daily has the tank sitting at an angle and my check valve sits around 45 degrees or so down into the tank. I have never had an issue with my check valve freezing. Just in the company cars where they sit horizontal with the tank.


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

Alright sounds good Jesse thanks for the info. So if I leave the compressor running while it's frozen to try and get it to break free it's not bad for te compressors?


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (tomespo)*

Haha why hadn't I thought about the angle? I'm gonna tilt mine and see if that lets all the condensation drip back out before freezing. Seems like it should help.
If that doesn't work, I'm wiring up little heaters or something.


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: (Retromini)*

It shouldn't kill your compressor. All it will be doing is pushing air back out of the intake. I have seen this in a lot of set-ups with out doing any harm. My first compressor ever was a Viair 450 that's about 10 years old now and still running strong. It was my first experience with freezing check valves and not a good time. I have realized with age comes patience.
LOL heaters just might do the trick. Huge draw on amps but will do the trick.


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

*FV-QR*

man i love my manual valves


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (vwnthusiast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwnthusiast* »_man i love my manual valves









They can freeze too.


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Appleton* »_
They can freeze too.











oh i know.. but i have yet to have that issue esp. with the 20 degree weather we had this past weekend here in Va
but then again.. Savannah's weather (while ill be from Jan through May for school) is in the 60/70s..


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

i dont think i'll have to worry about this down in texas
its been snowing today, but i just wont drive the car


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

Sorry to bump this from the grave...

What antifreeze is everyone using? I cant find Kleen-Flo any where even on the net.


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

In for the answer and info... Its getting colder here in Cincy... :beer:


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

chadone said:


> Sorry to bump this from the grave...
> 
> What antifreeze is everyone using? I cant find Kleen-Flo any where even on the net.


did you try any highway truck stops? im sure they would have it, i have never looked tho and never needed it


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

Lol no I haven't tried trick stops. Planning on running up to pep boys. My friend told me to use any kind that it doesn't matter


----------



## Tofik (May 7, 2007)

Poured a bit into my tank and about 3 capfuls into my watertrap, no problems as of right now


----------



## Clean PG (May 9, 2005)

are you supposed to add it to both the tank and the water trap? i thought if you put it in the tank and play with the switches for a bit it should circulate the system?


----------



## Tofik (May 7, 2007)

Clean PG said:


> are you supposed to add it to both the tank and the water trap? i thought if you put it in the tank and play with the switches for a bit it should circulate the system?



PROSTO. told me that he adds some to his watertrap and sp i gave it a go.. no problems yet


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

I've heard to add a bit to the water traps 2. I just bought Gunk brand. I guess the best to use is *meth-something* based and not alcohol based.


----------



## gtipwnz (Jun 6, 2010)

Methanol? Haha.


----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

so is it really necessary for manual valves? Coldest it gets here in Missouri is 0 degrees fahrenheit, but that would be pushing it. I have water traps between my tank and my manual valves so would there really be a problem?


----------



## ALRDesign (Nov 5, 2008)

I use the CRC Air Brake Antifreeze. Was about $7 at my local napa.


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*

This is my setup...










Water traps before the tank because its a steel tank. Wanted to keep as much water out as possible. Should I just add it to the tank and call it a day? I live in MD/PA so it gets pretty cold here. Nothing below like 25 I would say, but still below freezing.


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

WaWaMKVDub said:


> This is my setup...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ive got the same weather as you amigo (Cincy) and I am going to add a little to the tank... It can't hurt anything.


----------

